# bluberry



## mickey green grow (Jun 8, 2011)

how many weeks does blueberry flower for


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

mickey green grow said:
			
		

> how many weeks does blueberry flower for


 Your best bet is to go to seed sites and see what they say.  Then add at least 2 weeks just to be safe.  There are a lot of factors that will play into how fast they go.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd plan on 8 weeks.  Depending on where you got the seeds it could be either sativa or indica dominant.  Ive grown a few different Blueberry strains and hybrids and I loved them all.


----------



## mickey green grow (Jun 8, 2011)

wat is the difference between sativa n indica dominant


----------

